# Inside wireman to lineman?



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Why's the opinion of inside wireman going for being a lineman?


Very, very different fields, you like the great out doors? The sun on your face, the wind in your hair, along with the rain, hail, lightening and snow.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

backstay said:


> Very, very different fields, you like the great out doors? The sun on your face, the wind in your hair, along with the rain, hail, lightening and snow.


I do actually. I was raised with outdoor sports and activities and quite honestly that's the least of my worries. I don't know if I have a worry about this?


----------

